# cheap 6ft folding table on Groupon



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Just seen this on Groupon...

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/gg-groupon-goods-global-gmb-h-5-188/50025351

A 6foot folding table for £39.98 inc post.

A bit big (for my purpose) for a camping table but the size is handy.

have been looking for something similar for a while, but hesitant to buy without seeing it.

Of course it looks great in the photos.

Anyone bought one and can comment?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a sturdy decorating table to me.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

This type of table is used in many exhibition type events where portability and ease of use is a key feature. Never seen one under strain whatever was being displayed on it. The NHS use them a lot.


A bit too robust to be just used as a paste table.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Costco do he same, or vey similar ones, that I've been looking at and they are quite heavy, very sturdy and well made for about £30. They also do a 4' one for about £23.

The 2' 6" ones are now £15


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

4' would be even better but we don't have a costco in Norfolk.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not seen one in Sussex yet either.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

They were cheaper in store, no minimum order and not on special offer.

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/search?sort=score&search=table&1brand=Lifetime


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

In that range they also do a 2'6" one in store, that I own, which is so well constructed that it will easily support my weight. That was only about £12.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We have this one
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Folding-Tables-UK-Strength-Guarantee/dp/B002Q95M7O

bought after too many tables were ruined after being left out in a shower.

Very strong but quite heavy. We are quite pleased with it however as the solid plastic top will not warp or peel as the others did!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

We have a couple for a stall we run for a charity from time to time. They are handy for that but much too heavy for camping use.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone, thats given me a few more ideas.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

The LifeTime ones from Costco are very good.

We bought both the 4ft rectangular folding ones and also they had some 33" round versions too which (in my opinion) are more convivial for outdoor dinning.

LifeTime website here: LifeTime


----------

